# How Seriously Do You Take Your Life?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Just your own opinion, nothing more, nothing less to this poll.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Your question can be taken/answered in a number of ways. 

Such as - do you take being alive seriously & prefer not to die? I do!
Do you want to use time productively & not just fritter it away? - I do!
Do you want to see some sort of purpose in life & try to live up to it? - I do!
Seriously enough to restrain yourself from unhealthy behaviour? I do! (Well, usually!  )
Do you try to do the right thing - be kind to others - be a responsible citizen? - I do (try, that is...)
Do you take yourself seriously? - I do, so seriously that I try to laugh at myself as often as I can, so as to 'raise my game'.

How seriously do you take your life? - *Very* seriously. I've been loaned it by the Maker & intend to take care of it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

On the one hand...pot belly, alcohol, Lady Gaga, polls by Art Music...not very seriously.
On the other hand...Debussy, education, my children's future, sense of humour...very seriously.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I agree with Ingenue that life is a gift to be treasured but can't be too serious as I'm answering this poll!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Not very seriously. But I like to be alive.


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Life is so absurd it's impossible to take seriously. It can be fun though.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I think life does not have any purpose, in a metaphysical sense. But since we are all here, better to make this nonsensical existence pleasurable. That's the reason I take social rules and related things seriously.
But, the thing that drives my life is the serious desire to know. Of course, this is related to the desire to know what's the metaphysical meaning of life!.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Better to live day-by-day than get wrapped up with this confusing thing called life. Realizing all the things you accomplished were for nothing can be a downer. Most people will be forgotten. Just the way the world works. Reminds me of that Linkin Park song.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Garlic said:


> Life is so absurd it's impossible to take seriously. It can be fun though.


Yes, I like your post.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Seriously enough to have goals and strive them but not so seripusly that i can't laugh for myself.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

"Life is far too important a thing ever to talk seriously about."


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Some nice interesting quotes so far. Seems many of us know when not to take matters too seriously.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I take life seriously in the sense that I feel I have an obligation to live, it's not my choice, thus I can't do _whatever _I please. But then again, I don't take it so seriously as to feel trapped in the confines of low-risk, safe existence. My life is high-risk right now, relinquishing control on many fronts, and that's part of what makes it worth living.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I voted _'I do not take my life *too* serious'_

There was a time when I took my self too serious and was a terrible time. 

Then I tried not to be serious with my life and I had a terrible time, too 

Finally, I learnt not to take myself or others too serious and I started to be at peace with me and with things.

OK, OK; don't be too serious about this


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Ondine said:


> I voted _'I do not take my life *too* serious'_
> 
> There was a time when I took my self too serious and was a terrible time.
> 
> ...


You seem pretty laid back. I like that.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I take certain things of my life serious, but I wont let any seriousness prevent me from having fun, and doing what I want.

I voted "I don't take my life too serious".


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> You seem pretty laid back. I like that.


Sometimes I am not in that mood @neoshredder, but when I am there it works really well. That is why I keep in touch with not being too serious about.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ondine said:


> I voted _'I do not take my life *too* serious'_
> 
> There was a time when I took my self too serious and was a terrible time.
> 
> ...


Nice. I like that too.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

As seriously as i need to and not a bit more.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Depend of the situation that I passing. Sometimes for some circumstances I am more outgoing and relax, and in other circumstances I'm taking everything more serious.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Some people take life very seriously and censor your ******* opinions.


----------



## ClassicalCumulus (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a Millennial, so we're pretty messed up about life anyways. The life we were raised to be a part of is shifting and changing- nothing is recognizable. I graduated from college then proceeded to work at a flag factory for six months; nowadays I get the most angry when someone trolls my Facebook status! So I'm guessing that means I don't take life too seriously..


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Some people take life very seriously and censor your ******* opinions.


Yes. I have had the feeling that -very seldom- a given opinion is taken very literally and very seriously; like if they were threatening something that should be an absolute. But in general I enjoy the sharp humour of some opinions that most members post in many threads, even if theirs do not concur with mine.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

We are all just killing time until we die.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Couchie said:


> We are all just killing time until we die.


Well we should try to please our maker. Though that obviously is quite impossible. Just not offend him too much.


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

What means to take life seriously or not seriously? Does it means enjoying (or not) life? Does it mean to have a good laugh as often as possible, or barring that, at least once in a while? Does it mean to be completely (un)attached to things in life? Did I take this poll way too seriously?

Valar morghulis.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Couchie said:


> We are all just killing time until we die.


Then why don't we just die and save time?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I hope I take life seriously but don't take myself too seriously!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Seriously, no I don't think so!

/ptr


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

if I didn't take my life seriously I wonder who would...


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Seriously enough to live it.

But I hope I'd never take myself too seriously. I mean, somebody might then look at me and ask, WTF is it exactly that you do around here!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

My semantic spin on "Serious." So often inappropriately used in counseling or while admonishing young people, students, and in the work place, that the word is a bit of anathema....

Earnest, though, I can "seriously" get into.

I'm earnest, not so serious


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Then why don't we just die and save time?


Plenty of time to be dead when we're dead, might as well live in the meantime.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Couchie said:


> Plenty of time to be dead when we're dead, might as well live in the meantime.


Reminds one of the Irish song:






Typical cheerfulness!


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't understand... is there no in-between?

I don't believe in an afterlife. I believe that as humans, we only have one shot in life. And that doesn't make me depressed, or negative, or cynical, or anything that people think I am. If anything, it makes me so much more awake and glad to be here, to wake up every day, and to enjoy just how wonderful it means to be _alive_. And I don't want it any other way.

Do I take my life seriously? In the sense that I want to do things that I dream about, and that I love to do, and that I should take care of myself along with the people that I care about. But I don't go throughout it humorless, or with any less sense of curiosity and bright days.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Forte, you've put your finger on it. It's an ambiguous question!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Plenty of time to be dead when we're dead, might as well live in the meantime.


"Life is what you do while you're waiting to die." ~ from the musical made from Nikos Kazantzakis' Zorba the Greek.

I feel that "plenty of time to.." every time I need to sleep. 
The long sleep, they say, is eternal. Ergo: WhyTF do I need any when I'm alive?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PetrB said:


> My semantic spin on "Serious." So often inappropriately used in counseling or while admonishing young people, students, and in the work place, that the word is a bit of anathema....
> 
> Earnest, though, I can "seriously" get into.
> 
> I'm earnest, not so serious


The Importance of Being Ernest.,I suppose.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Well we should try to please our maker. Though that obviously is quite impossible. Just not offend him too much.


My maker was Geppetto.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> My maker was Geppetto.


Oh, boy, a real boy.
...........................


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> The Importance of Being Ernest.,I suppose.


Being Earnest is sometimes seriously important


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

Life is too short to be taken seriously. -- Oscar Wilde

If you spend too much time trying to make serious sense out of your life, you will find that you have no time left.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure I agree. Spending time 'having fun' can seem like a dead loss later.

As Eric Burden sings, in the 'Animals' song:

'When I think of all the good times that I wasted having good times!
All of my drinking -
I could have been thinking;
All of my boozing -
I was merely losing.
Good times!!'


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I take it seriously enough to spend as much time on listening to music and watching tennis as possible because those are the things that make me happy, interest me, excite me (or whatever). Everything else is basically a waste of time, although often a necessary waste of time. You after all don't get paid for listening to Wolfie's music. But in general life is too absurd to take it too seriously. One fruitcake who pushes the wrong button and we're toast.


----------

